

WPO BeiJing Group - jianjin

Are you interested in making your website faster aka Web Performance Optimization (WPO) then this is the group for you!<p>http://www.douban.com/group/Beijing-WebPerf/
Meet with other web site system administrators, developers, designers and business people who're interested in making their sites work fast to get better user experience, lower abandonment rates and make more money.<p>Web Performance Group 是一个全球范围内的网站性能专题讨论小组，从 2009 年至今，全球已有超过 17 个国家/地区的小组相继建立起来 (NYC, Boston, San Francisco, LA, London, etc)。今天，我们借助 douban.com 在中国建立了首个本地化的网站专题小组 —— Beijing Web Performance Group (北京网站性能专题小组)。<p>我们的小组将以在线话题、专题讲座、线下活动等方式展开所有关于 Web 性能、优化、工具、操作策略、编码的最佳做法和最重要的经验等讨论，我们欢迎并诚邀所有关注网站性能的相关/专业人士加入进来，与其他组员共同学习、分享与探讨。
======
turingbook
Good move!

